

Show HN: I'm starting a software consulting firm, what can I improve? - eatonphil
https://parkandeaton.com

======
petervandijck
Your website.

[http://tools.pingdom.com/fpt/?testurl=https%3A%2F%2Fparkande...](http://tools.pingdom.com/fpt/?testurl=https%3A%2F%2Fparkandeaton.com%2Fservices#!/dvtx2/https://parkandeaton.com/services)

------
slater
Your homepage weighs in at 34mb. Use Photoshop's Save For Web function.

~~~
eatonphil
Wasn't aware of that! I really appreciate your feedback!

~~~
slater
No prob. Only other thing I'd add on the homepage is _something_ about what
you do. As it is now, there's no way to tell what you do without clicking
through to the other pages.

~~~
eatonphil
That is a good point. I came up with a few variations but nothing really
stuck. I need to spend more time digging around "competitors" sites for some
good way of delivering that information.

~~~
MichaelCrawford
[http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/](http://www.warplife.com/tips/webmaster/)

Every single page on your site - not just the homepage - should have enough
"above the fold" to grab the attention of your visitor. Above the fold in this
case means that all the important content can be seen without scrolling or
resizing the browser window. Be advised that many of your clients won't have
big screens.

My server logs tell me that about half my visitors use mobile devices.
Unfortunately my own site works very poorly for them so I am tinkering with
improvements.

Ask for the sale - this is known as a "Call To Action" in the advertising
business. The reason junk mail says "Buy Now! Don't Delay!" is that it really
works; without that call to action, even if the recipient reads the direct
mail piece, it might not actually occur to them to make an actual purchase.

In the case of a consultant, on every single page provide your email and phone
number. You might want to use a screening service as was once provided by
LinxConnect. They're out of business now; other than setting up my own asterix
server, I don't know how to do that.

Read Jakob Nielsen's "Homepage Usability: 100 Websites Deconstructed" (not
sure of the exact title).

